# PowerShift 1232 Auger and Drive belt change DIY?



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

I searched youtube, and the forum here for a walk through of changing both belts on my powershift and cant find anything. I have not opened up the machine to look myself, just looked at the book.

This is my first time doing this. The machine works well, the belts are prob 10 years old, not sure if i should do this as preventative item or just hang onto the belts until needed. The manual is pretty vague on the procedure, i dont have much to go on, any tips would be appreciated about doing this procedure

Impeller Belt 63-2967
Traction Belt 63-2955


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*It is a piece of pie to do. all you have to do is slip them off of the pulleys.and put the new ones on in reverse order. to adjust the tension on the belts is done with the jam nuts on the cables up by the dash board. PM me your e-mail and I can send you the service manual.*


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

You can get the service manuals online from Toro here: https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=21435

The two possible model numbers are 38590 or 38591

If the model number or serial number is in a different range start at this point instead : https://www.toro.com/en/parts?SearchText=1232&SelectedFilterByOption=equipment
Select the model and serial number range then drill down through the website until you see a choice for "Manuals & Warranty" then select the "Service Manual"

It might be worth having a couple of belts on standby in case you have a real issue. However, until you have a problem.. there's no need to change them IMO. If it ain't broke don't fix it. ;-)

Changing belts are usually fairly simple and pretty much the same process for most brands. Sometimes you need to crack the auger bucket loose from the transmission to make space for your hands to get in there... sometimes not. Just watch a couple of videos for almost ANY brand and you'll get the idea.

HINT: I always take photos on my phone camera to remind me which side of the pulleys the belt goes and if there are any belt-guides or brakes to thread the belt around.

Here are some videos to get your head in the right direction: https://www.google.com/search?biw=1920&bih=926&tbm=vid&q=toro+snowblower+change+belts+-single+donyboy&oq=toro+snowblower+change+belts+-single+donyboy&gs_l=psy-ab.3...18627.21270.0.21537.8.8.0.0.0.0.83.585.8.8.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.EeaA76jsv_c

Videos by donyboy73 are always excellent reference material. The ones from Taryl are often thorough but you may or may not find him funny depending on your mood. I can only handle his Freddie Mercury impersonations once a week or once a month ;-)


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

stuart80112 said:


> It might be worth having a couple of belts on standby in case you have a real issue. However, until you have a problem.. there's no need to change them IMO. If it ain't broke don't fix it. ;-)


If the belts are 10 years old, it is much easier to change them when it's 70 degrees out and not -20 with two feet of snow on the driveway. JMO


----------

